# Hairless and Berkshire in Newport,pa



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/pet/3174778966.html


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

This ad makes me so angry. 

Why do people offer their rats as 'FREE?' Do they really have no shame? Those poor little guys are probably going to end up as feeders or mill breeders. 

Too bad, that hairless looks really sweet. I hope they find a good home


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I would take them,but I can't financially and I have to come to terms I can't save em all. :/ I hope someone takes em


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

Why oh why are they getting rid of them!? And advertising them as "free" and saying they don't necessarily have to go together even though they are "very close". Tsssk...some people.


----------

